# Outlaw 7700 advice



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello,

I just found a very tempting deal for a 7 channels power amplifier Outlaw 7700 (200 W / channel all 7 channels driven).
It’s second hand from US, in perfect condition at around 1000$.
In Europe Outlaw is very little know and used but so far I found some great reviews about this product.
The only problem would be that I will have to use a 2000W transformer for this (from 110V to 220V) and this will add another 150$ but still I think is a good overall price.

Will be using it only for my front LCR for now and leave the surrounds on my Denon X4200W receiver on movies; and only stereo front LR for music.
With time will add some atmos speakers and give him more work to do, but for now 3 channels is all he will drive.
Any owners for this or the smaller brother 7500? Can you give me and advice how is performing in movies/music, sound quality, reliability?
Also any idea if the transformer will add electrical noise or something like that?

Thanks so much!


----------



## pathos (Mar 13, 2011)

I own both the Outlaw Audio 7500 and 7700 in a 3-way active stereo setup. I plan on creating a 4-way active system in the near future, hence the need for the second unit.

I have owned the 7700 for about five years and have just recently purchased the 7500 used. I have never had either unit shut down for any reason. They are dead silent and very dynamic and musical--a very solid buy, if you ask me. They are essentially the same as the ATI AT2000 series amplifiers, the manufacturer of the Outlaw Audio amps. Just note that the voltage gains for XLR and RCA have been misstated in the manual and are actually the same as the ATI AT2000 amp; RCA 34 dB and XLR 28 dB are the correct gains. I have confirmed this by measurements/calculations. It is also a very heavy amplifier at 93 pounds!

However, I have no experience with the transformer and couldn't offer any advice there.

Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If all your going to use an amp for is to power your main channels I would think you would be able to find something local that would not involve shipping over seas to you. That cost alone will not make this purchase very cost effective because of the weight.


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you pathos! very helpful your post; I am now 99% convinced to buy it! 
I saw the crazy weight of the unit....but that just confirmed me about the serious power this amplifier delivers.
With a good voltage transformer i don't think any problems could appear.


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info tonyvdb! The amplifier is already here in my country, the original owner shipped it from US. So there will be no other transport costs, only 1000$ for the amplifier itself.


----------

